# What Kind of Bird is it?



## Tapfoot (Jan 14, 2006)

Of course I know what they are, the nest is in my yard. 
I will try to take a pict. every day or so as they grow. 
I thought it would be fun to see who gets it first. I bet someone gets it right off the bat, so I won't confirm but time will tell...


----------



## Tapfoot (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I would almost say cedar waxwing or yellow warbler,but the odd garbage in the nest has thrown me for a loop.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Robin


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Cardinal chicks?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm thinking Cardinal also..........think its kind of late for a Robin........


----------



## Tapfoot (Jan 14, 2006)

Birds 3


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Blue Jay?


----------



## rocknut (Jun 23, 2008)

Mourning Doves? Where'd the third one go??

What a cool thread, waiting for the next pic!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

as of now i give up... my guess is UGLY.... hmmmm... yeah i need another picture also...


----------



## Tapfoot (Jan 14, 2006)

First there was three, now just two. I was looking under the tree and never did find one. After I took this mornings pict. I thought I saw one was dead in there. so I got the pliers and tried to remove it. The babys jumped out. I took a pict. and returned them to the nest. All is fine again. The thing that I thought was a dead one was just a piece of grass, so I have no idea where the third one went. I'll be leaving town untill Monday evening. My neighbors daughter will take picts but I will have to upload them Tuesday afternoon. At the rate they are growing they just might fly the coop by then!!!


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

My guess is common house sparrow


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

My guess is a Cardinal.


----------



## Tapfoot (Jan 14, 2006)

After today they don't want to stay in the nest any more. they are hopping around in other bushes in the yard. Here is the parent........

















































Thanks for playing, I wouldn't have been able to guess it.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Soooo,What do I win? The time of year and the nest garbage was a good indicator.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess they are baby birds 

Ganzer


----------



## rocknut (Jun 23, 2008)

If you look in Pic 2 you can see that one of the chicks (in the back) is very underdeveloped looking. My guess is that it died and got kicked over board...

Cardinals! I wouldn't have guessed that one! Great thread, thanks!


----------

